
Tesla Lining Up Attack on Auto Industry Lobbying - apsec112
http://cleantechnica.com/2015/11/01/tesla-lining-broadside-attack-auto-industry-lobbying/
======
makomk
Wow. His "proof" that auto companies have conspired to stop fuel efficiency
improvements is that they didn't continue to grow at an increasing rate for
all time. Oh, and he doesn't even start the Y-axis at zero, probably because
it'd make his extrapolation look even more absurd. He's extrapolated an
increase from 18 MPG to 28 MPG to claim we "should" be at 75 MPG right now if
the car industry hadn't conspired to stop it.

Oh, and I'm pretty sure the time period he chose to extrapolate from is right
when electronic fuel injection became economically and technically viable.

------
Joeri
Are US cars fundamentally less efficient than cars in the rest of the world?
You would have to be quite the conspiracy theorist to say that car companies
have effectively lobbied for lower fuel efficiency standards in the whole
world.

~~~
bcook
Try to find a small, diesel pickup-truck in the USA. Before cars like the Fiat
500 hit our shores, I doubt we had any very small-engined (<1.5L), while
Europe had many, some of them even being diesel.

I was a car enthusiast for a fews years, and you quickly notice that Europe
has a MUCH better selection of very fuel-efficient vehicles. In the US,
well... we popularized the muscle-car and the Escalade.

~~~
tn13
I find European small cars to be total trash. Would never buy one. How am I
supposed to tow my boat to carry my dirt bike in car? Where do I keep the boar
I hunt?

America has an amazing auto industry with great selection of cars. Last thing
we need is some Musk like moneybag trying to screw the auto industry to
promote a bad car like Tesla. I will be very happy to see him succeed by
offering a better car than auto industry but not by using government to bring
some phony emission regulations.

~~~
onion2k
_I find European small cars to be total trash. Would never buy one. How am I
supposed to tow my boat to carry my dirt bike in car? Where do I keep the boar
I hunt?_

You've failed to understand what a "use case" is.

------
Hnrobert42
Those projected trend lines don't seem to be based on much data and are really
rose. I support his cause, but half-assing it just makes things worse.

------
PinguTS
So what Tesla is doing is not lobbying to sell more Teslas at the end, because
they fulfill the requirements while those others aren't?

~~~
makomk
It's pretty much the definition of lobbying. They're trying to convince a
regulatory body to give them an advantage over their competitors.

------
ousta
40% of US electricity is made out of coal. Tesla are not zero emission
vehicles.

~~~
VeejayRampay
They're not zero emission vehicles because the American electricity industry
is medieval in its insistence on coal mining, though I think it's somewhat
unfair to pin that on Tesla.

